# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Cevdet KARAKAŞ

## ceyda

cevdetkaratas.jpg
Elazığ'lı olup 21 yaşındaydı. Ailesi ile birlikte Almanya'da bulunuyorken, 
Türkiye'ye, vatanına dönmüştü. Elazığ'da cereyan eden bir olaya adı karıştığı 
için tutuklandı ve 12 Eylül Mahkemeleri'nde yargılanarak idam cezasına 
çarptırıldı. 2 Haziran günü, sabahın erken saatlerinde Elazığ Kapalı Cezaevi'nde 
asılarak şehit edildi.

----------

